# Pulled pork and poppers galore



## jcam222 (May 30, 2021)

Another day of smoking on the Lang is a wrap. Rolled about 8 hours of smoke with an oak, pear and applewood mix. I just got a mixed cord of apple and pear yesterday. It’s very green but I went with the Mixon advice. He burns green fruitwood once the coal bed is good and hot. I started up with 2/3 a bag of B&B lump and built from there with oak. Run oak about 3-1 with the green wood.  Worked like a charm. The four pork butts with Red Beard Seasonings LLC keto rub turned out really juicy and the smoke penetration was phenomenal. You can really see the smoke ring deep in a lot of the pulled meat. Rub was delicious and really complimented the pork without overpowering it. 5 1/2 dozen ￼bacon wrapped cream cheese / hot sausage / cheddar stuffed jalapeños and a pan of stuffed wrapped poblanos done and worth all the time they take. Yellow French beans from a local farm  with bacon , onion and broth smoked under the butts came out delicious.


----------



## olaf (May 30, 2021)

Wow that looks good.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 31, 2021)

Well......That is one fantastic looking batch of smoked goodies.  Beautiful job!!
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2021)

Man that looks good. Wicked good job!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2021)

That all looks great. I need to get some small multicolored peppers stuffed. I got to lay off Spicy until we see what is going to be done about an Ulcer I have...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (May 31, 2021)

everything looks great!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 31, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> 5 1/2 dozen ￼bacon wrapped cream cheese / hot sausage / cheddar stuffed jalapeños and a pan of stuffed wrapped poblanos done and worth all the time they take



Whole meal looks great 
BUT the poppers, I would have thought I was in heaven if I sat down to a tray of them

Big like

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 31, 2021)

Looks really good.  I hope you have a sous chef.  That a lot of work.


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2021)

Damn, what time are you serving the leftovers?
I love everything that you made but to be honest the smoked and stuffed Pasila's really turned me on the most. Did you brown the sausage before you smoked them? I'm going to make these either today or tomorrow. I'm going to chop up a handful of Morels or Chanterelles and add some minced garlic to the mix.

Great spread.
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2021)

Awesome looking meal!!
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 31, 2021)

OOWEE. Man that kooks good!!


----------



## lilhef (May 31, 2021)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## JLeonard (May 31, 2021)

Oh man! I could eat that whole tray of poppers and top it off with that PP. Looks good.
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 31, 2021)

Wow! You were busy! Everything looks really good! Thay Lang puts out some good bbq for sure!


----------



## sandyut (May 31, 2021)

WOW - them poppers look amazing!  PP also drool worthy!  nice work!


----------



## Buckeye1 (May 31, 2021)

Great looking stuff.  I was checking out the Red Beard Seasonings web site and did not see a Keto rub. Is that a special blend or are all keto friendly.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2021)

Wow!!
That's a Pile of Awesome Looking Vittles, Jeff!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (May 31, 2021)

olaf said:


> Wow that looks good.


 thanks!


GaryHibbert said:


> Well......That is one fantastic looking batch of smoked goodies.  Beautiful job!!
> Gary


 Thanks Gary!


gmc2003 said:


> Man that looks good. Wicked good job!!!
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


 Thanks Chris!


chef jimmyj said:


> That all looks great. I need to get some small multicolored peppers stuffed. I got to lay off Spicy until we see what is going to be done about an Ulcer I have...JJ


 Good luck with the ulcer. Hope all goes well. I need to do mild ones next time for my brother who can’t eat spicy foods. 


smokerjim said:


> everything looks great!


 Thanks Jim!


DRKsmoking said:


> Whole meal looks great
> BUT the poppers, I would have thought I was in heaven if I sat down to a tray of them
> 
> Big like
> ...


 Thanks David! The poppers are addictive for sure. 


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks really good.  I hope you have a sous chef.  That a lot of work.


 Man I need one lol!!


forktender said:


> Damn, what time are you serving the leftovers?
> I love everything that you made but to be honest the smoked and stuffed Pasila's really turned me on the most. Did you brown the sausage before you smoked them? I'm going to make these either today or tomorrow. I'm going to chop up a handful of Morels or Chanterelles and add some minced garlic to the mix.
> 
> Great spread.
> Dan


 thanks Dan! I do brown the sausage , drain and mix with the cream cheese and cheddar. Makes a nice paste that’s easy to stuff them with. I cut them in half and do them boat style. 


SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking meal!!
> Al


 thanks Al!


GonnaSmoke said:


> OOWEE. Man that kooks good!!


 Thanks!


lilhef said:


> That looks awesome!!!


thanks!


JLeonard said:


> Oh man! I could eat that whole tray of poppers and top it off with that PP. Looks good.
> Jim


 thanks Jim! I damaged a few for sure haha 


yankee2bbq said:


> Wow! You were busy! Everything looks really good! Thay Lang puts out some good bbq for sure!


 Man it sure does. It’s close to impossible to not roll clean smoke. 


sandyut said:


> WOW - them poppers look amazing!  PP also drool worthy!  nice work!


 thanks!


Buckeye1 said:


> Great looking stuff.  I was checking out the Red Beard Seasonings web site and did not see a Keto rub. Is that a special blend or are all keto friendly.


 He is a personal friend. I’ve been telling him he’s missing the boat on keto versions. I gave him some artificial brown sugar sweeteners to make this up. Shoot me a PM. I’ll see if he’s going to sell them soon or if he has any extra.


----------



## jcam222 (May 31, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> That's a Pile of Awesome Looking Vittles, Jeff!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear. It’s was enough work I’m sore from hauling wood to he smoker and standing so much in concrete haha


----------



## normanaj (May 31, 2021)

Great looking spread!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 31, 2021)

Another great cook on your Lang Jeff, I'd bet whatever army you fed was thrilled! I stopped reading Myron's book when I got to the part where he smokes prime rib to a IT of 155º. RAY


----------



## 912smoker (May 31, 2021)

Wow great looking grub ! That's a lot of enjoyment and work !


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 1, 2021)

Another great job with the Lang Jeff!

It all looks fit for a king...

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

Straight cash Jeff! That all looks awesome man. I know how much prep work that is to put in. My back hurts just thinking about slicing and de-seeding all of those peppers. Glad to see you are enjoying the lang. BIG LIKE!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 1, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> thanks!
> Thanks Gary!
> Thanks Chris!
> Good luck with the ulcer. Hope all goes well. I need to do mild ones next time for my brother who can’t eat spicy foods.
> ...


Pm will be sent. It would be great to support a veteran and fellow NE Ohioans.


----------

